# Family SUV, what do you drive?



## gladerider (Nov 18, 2013)

Curious what you guys drive. 
I have a 05 Pilot. Bought new and put on 115K.
I like it. Bought it cause: 8 seater, large cargo in its class, good gas mileage (get about 20 on highway) and finally reliability.

Wondering if there are better options....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2013)

2010 GMC acadia.  great for long drives with lots of people/gear. 8 seater too


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 18, 2013)

2011 Range Rover Sport. Love it because it's fun to drive- Jaguar engine, good suspension, comfy seats. Tiny back seat for 2 car seats, trunk area is decent size, but the slant of the back glass cuts out more room than you'd think. Great in mud and snow, as you'd expect. Too tall for easy roof box use, too small to obviate the need.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 18, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> 2011 Range Rover Sport. Love it because it's fun to drive- Jaguar engine, good suspension, comfy seats. Tiny back seat for 2 car seats, trunk area is decent size, but the slant of the back glass cuts out more room than you'd think. Great in mud and snow, as you'd expect. Too tall for easy roof box use, too small to obviate the need.



how's the reliability? a buddy of mine had a 2010 land rover, top of the line. he said it spent more time in the shop than on the road.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Honda Ridgeline. Very comfy for distance for 4 large adults and gear. AWD is great in the snow.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crank (Nov 18, 2013)

2003 Toyota Highlander with 218K on it.  I bought it  new because I liked the ride better than the Pilot and it has taken my family and friends on skiing and camping and beaching trips all over the northeast for the past 10 years.  I am planning/hoping to keep the current vehicle for a couple more years and will then probably get another Highlander.  Smooth ride and reliable.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 19, 2013)

crank said:


> 2003 Toyota Highlander with 218K on it.  I bought it  new because I liked the ride better than the Pilot and it has taken my family and friends on skiing and camping and beaching trips all over the northeast for the past 10 years.  I am planning/hoping to keep the current vehicle for a couple more years and will then probably get another Highlander.  Smooth ride and reliable.



what's the MPG like? a buddy of mine has a hybrid version and he is very happy also.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2013)

1996 Honda Accord, first year ever with snow tires on it.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 19, 2013)

We have a '12 Kia Sorento AWD now with 45k miles.....seats 7 with a small 3rd row we almost always leave folded down for gear and for our dog. With skis, bags, pack and play crib, various baby gear, dog, and my son, I know things are already tight. Amazing that a fairly large SUV is already tight with 2 adults and a little guy.
We considered the Kia Sportage but it seemed too small to us which I'm glad we realized at the time.
I'm probably going to see how it goes this winter (our first doing family ski trips) w/o a cargo box but I have a feeling I'll be looking into them soon enough.

We're getting about 23 mpg mostly highway right now which I consider pretty good for a fairly heavy v6 SUV.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 19, 2013)

2000 Nissan Xterra XE/4wd.  Bought slightly used...the engine's a beast but have had to keep on top of body with its age.  ~17/19 these days... *Think it's time for either another late-used or new 14', but I can live with the 2k X for another year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 19, 2013)

'12 Outback Limited , AWD , leather heated seats , 31/32 in the summer , 28/29 in the winter , 4 cyl CVT , 73 cu ft of storage , great for skiing and travel in all kinds of weather .


----------



## HD333 (Nov 19, 2013)

2011 Tahoe.  It is what it is, a hulking behemoth of a vehicle that handles all of our stuff.  It is the wife's daily driver and the weekend roadtrip vehicle. I checked the MPG thing last night seems we average 18 mpg, I guess that could be worse. I have been doing some MPG research as of late (see A4 thread) and smaller SUV's are almost the same MPG ratings as the Tahoe so for its size I am ok with our MPG.

Nice comfortable ride, kids have plenty of room and the dvd player makes trips less stressful. I do feel like a soccer mom when drive it so I usually take my Jeep wherever I go.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

A 2012 FJ Cruiser which is a two seater for the winter with all the ski gear


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2013)

gladerider said:


> how's the reliability? a buddy of mine had a 2010 land rover, top of the line. he said it spent more time in the shop than on the road.



Knock on wood, absolutely no issues whatsoever. I think they've gotten a lot of the kinks worked out now, and have upped their quality control game.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have an SUV ... but my Jetta is pretty roomy, goes just about anywhere with snows on it. I can get mid 40s on a highway trip. Usually average 39 loaded up for skiing with the snow tires and winter diesel.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2013)

I actually got a Ford Edge last year. Never thought I'd want a Ford but I really, really like it. Been good so far, we now have 30k on it. 

In retrospect, we perhaps should have gotten an explorer. With 2 dogs and baby #2 on the way, the car is already getting cramped, especially since (at least now) we think we will want to go to 3 or maybe even 4 kids. (.... we will make that decision one at a time ... before everyone says I'm insane for wanting four kids, I've already heard it  )


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Nov 19, 2013)

Glade - we had an '05 Pilot too and at about 175K and a with a big repair bill looming, we decided time for something new. Looked at and researched everything and ended up going with another Pilot. At least it's a different color! I honestly think I'd be cursing trying to pack the fam for a ski trip in anything different, there's so much room for kids, dog, gear, and can even fit the skis and boards inside. 

Re Landrover - I so love these and I do think they are far more reliable now. Had an '99 Discovery and it was gorgeous, luxurious and left me stranded over and over. More like a parkinglotsitter than a landrover.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2013)

Puck it said:


> A 2012 FJ Cruiser which is a two seater for the winter with all the ski gear


is that because you travel with an excessive amount of gear or is it small inside?  my wife's wanted a FJ for years and looking at the outside i'd have thought it roomy.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 19, 2013)

Currently driving a 2006 Dodge Durango.  It was bought for the 8 cylinder engine (not a Hemi) so we can tow our boat.  Boat and trailer are anywhere between 4000 - 5000 lbs.  We have taken trips to Lake George and Winnipesaukee with it including towing over Shelburne Pass with no problems.  It also works well as a ski vehicle.  Very comfortable to travel in, lots of room and just last weekend the wife and I were going to Castleton to see our daughter while the boy stayed home.  I was ready to take our Accord or 318TI just to save gas but got vetoed for the comfort factor.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2013)

Haha threads like this make me feel so poor!


----------



## crank (Nov 19, 2013)

Re, Highlander mileage.  So-so lucky if I can get 20 on the highway.  My next car may be a Highlander hybrid or it may be something a bit smaller with a 4 cylinder engine rather than a 6.  MY GF just got a 2014 Subaru Forrester and we will be taking that on many a ski trip this season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm partial to Mazdas.  If I were in the market for a family hauler, I'd probably go with a CX-9.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Chrysler Aspen - FWD/AWD, great traction control, front and rear heated seats for those cold days and seats a family.  Tough on gas - it has a HEMI!  However on highway will shut down four cylinders to ease the gas burden which is bad enough!

We were heading up the Bolton Valley access road during a heavy snow storm and made it up that road while other AWD cars were spinning out or getting stuck!


----------



## jimk (Nov 19, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> '12 Outback Limited , AWD , leather heated seats , 31/32 in the summer , 28/29 in the winter , 4 cyl CVT , 73 cu ft of storage , great for skiing and travel in all kinds of weather .


I just got a 2014 Outback.



Nick said:


> In retrospect, we perhaps should have gotten an explorer. With 2 dogs and baby #2 on the way, the car is already getting cramped, especially since (at least now) we think we will want to go to 3 or maybe even 4 kids. (.... we will make that decision one at a time ... before everyone says I'm insane for wanting four kids, I've already heard it  )



I had four kids, now mostly grown.  Missed the SUV train and went straight to a succession of three Chrysler minivans.  They worked well for ski tripping in the snow-challenged mid-Atlantic, probably not so good for New England. 



snoseek said:


> Haha threads like this make me feel so poor!


I traded in an old 1992 Honda Accord for my Outback.  Only got about $1000 credit, but that Accord was a trooper and we made separate ski trips with it just in the last four years to VT, NH, ME and UT:-o



crank said:


> MY GF just got a 2014 Subaru Forrester and we will be taking that on many a ski trip this season.


:beer:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 19, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Haha threads like this make me feel so poor!



Seriously. I always wonder how people make so much money to afford the vehicles they drive (and the houses they live in). Do they buy everything on credit? Do they not contribute to retirement? 

I don't even have any kids and I struggle most of the time. Can't imagine having 4...


----------



## hammer (Nov 19, 2013)

2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee which is up over 50K miles.  Replaced 2001 Toyota Highlander which is now our son's beater car and it has just over 200K miles.  Used as a commuter car, the Jeep gets 19 MPG mixed driving which is pretty good considering its size.

Regarding finances, we contribute to retirement and college funds (enough for state schools) and enjoy life but our house isn't opulent, and we usually purchase cars new and run them into the ground.  Have 9 more payments on the car I drive and hope to have that one for several more years afterwards before needing a replacement.


----------



## crank (Nov 19, 2013)

Same here, I buy them new and run them until they are too tired to go on.  this is the first time I have gotten over 200K though and I am hoping to go 250-260K.


----------



## hammer (Nov 19, 2013)

crank said:


> Same here, I buy them new and run them until they are too tired to go on.  this is the first time I have gotten over 200K though and I am hoping to go 250-260K.


Good luck, same here...our Highlander still runs but has issues, and at this time I feel like every time my son gets it out and back without a major issue it's a gift.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

crank said:


> Same here, I buy them new and run them until they are too tired to go on.  this is the first time I have gotten over 200K though and I am hoping to go 250-260K.



Well we buy 2-3 years old and then run them into the ground!  Shop around for the best deal then get it!  At least we can get into a vehicle for lower dollars, pay it off faster (2-3 years) and then run it payment free!


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 19, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> Seriously. I always wonder how people make so much money to afford the vehicles they drive (and the houses they live in). Do they buy everything on credit? Do they not contribute to retirement?



I think you're right both of these, at least from what I've read about the average American's retirement savings. I've got friends that make about 1/2 the money I do but they have BMWs or Audis and they always have the latest gadgets/phones but no retirement savings at all! That's scary.  

I usually buy 2-3 year old cars and keep them until they're really old or die. 
It's just my wife and I so we can get away with smaller vehicles. 
2005 Subaru WRX wagon , 2005 Subaru Legacy GT wagon and 2008 Honda Element (with rear seats removed it's like a small van)


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## jimk (Nov 19, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> I don't even have any kids and I struggle most of the time. Can't imagine having 4...



My youngest child is a junior in college.  When she's done I'll have spent conservatively about $450k on education (including private high school and various colleges) for my four kids and that was with them finishing college with loans totaling $15k-$30k each.  I guess it was worth it.  They're all doing ok in life, but I could have had a slopeside condo somewhere good for that money


----------



## gladerider (Nov 19, 2013)

NotEasyBeingGreen said:


> Glade - we had an '05 Pilot too and at about 175K and a with a big repair bill looming, we decided time for something new. Looked at and researched everything and ended up going with another Pilot. At least it's a different color! I honestly think I'd be cursing trying to pack the fam for a ski trip in anything different, there's so much room for kids, dog, gear, and can even fit the skis and boards inside.
> 
> Re Landrover - I so love these and I do think they are far more reliable now. Had an '99 Discovery and it was gorgeous, luxurious and left me stranded over and over. More like a parkinglotsitter than a landrover.



interesting. you know that thought occurred in my mind as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2013)

My wife got an LR4 as a loaner for her service apt last week. She said the back seat is tiny, not big enough for our rear facing car seat without moving the driver's seat up a little too far.


----------



## Edd (Nov 20, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


>



What a gorgeous machine. I personally would never buy a car with less than 8 headlights.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 20, 2013)

We have a 2007 Outback with 98K miles.  That version of the Outback is more like a station wagon than the later generation which is a larger crossover vehicle.    Our other vehicle is a 2013 Audi Q5 that replaced a 2006 A6 wagon that had 206K miles.  We have two teens and a dog and both vehicles work for us on our winter weekend commutes to VT.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a 2003 Mercury Mountaineer V8 AWD with 113,000 miles.   It's my winter beater I use to go to the mountain and summer Home Depot-mobile and occasional tow vehicle.   It also serves as the spare car loaner for a bunch of my friends.   I had a 100K Ford extended warranty on it and it had a ton of work to make it mechanically perfect as it was approaching 100,000 miles 6 years ago.   A decade of Vermont road salt haven't been kind to it.   Recently, I've been having all kinds of corrosion-related failures.   Right now, it's in the shop getting exhaust manifolds.   Earlier this summer, it got power steering pump and all the lines replaced.   Before that was the rear part of the exhaust system.   My car bill is less than my boat yard bill but not by much this year.

I did a 200 mile trip with it recently and got 19.5 MPG going the speed limit.   The mileage drop-off between 65 mph and 80 mph is astounding.

I should probably collapse down to one car but I like having a 30+ MPG fun to drive VW GTI as my daily driver.   I need the 4WD and ground clearance for mud month and those epic powder days.    Meh.   They're paid for.   I'll keep these two cars going for another 3 or 4 years and hopefully see something that would be suitable as a single car.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 20, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I have a 2003 Mercury Mountaineer V8 AWD with 113,000 miles.   It's my winter beater I use to go to the mountain and summer Home Depot-mobile and occasional tow vehicle.   It also serves as the spare car loaner for a bunch of my friends.   I had a 100K Ford extended warranty on it and it had a ton of work to make it mechanically perfect as it was approaching 100,000 miles 6 years ago.   A decade of Vermont road salt haven't been kind to it.   Recently, I've been having all kinds of corrosion-related failures.   Right now, it's in the shop getting exhaust manifolds.   Earlier this summer, it got power steering pump and all the lines replaced.   Before that was the rear part of the exhaust system.   My car bill is less than my boat yard bill but not by much this year.
> 
> I did a 200 mile trip with it recently and got 19.5 MPG going the speed limit.   The mileage drop-off between 65 mph and 80 mph is astounding.
> 
> I should probably collapse down to one car but I like having a 30+ MPG fun to drive VW GTI as my daily driver.   I need the 4WD and ground clearance for mud month and those epic powder days.    Meh.   They're paid for.   I'll keep these two cars going for another 3 or 4 years and hopefully see something that would be suitable as a single car.



nice pic.


----------

